# connecter macbook air via HDMI sur une télé



## kalhan (11 Septembre 2012)

bonjour, 

je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit pour demander ça... excusez moi d'avance si ce n'est pas le cas.
Voilà je viens d'acheter un adapteur apple pour un cable HDMI. je veux connecter mon ordinateur à ma télé. Lorsque je branche le cable, je vois sur l'écran de ma télé l'image d'apple (une galaxie). ce n'est pas l'image de mon bureau. Je ne sais pas comment faire pour bien connecter les 2 appareils.

Si quelqu'un connait une méthode simple je suis preneuse. =)


----------



## Ptidd (11 Septembre 2012)

c'est surement un deuxième bureau qui est affiché sur l'écran. Il te faut activer la recopie vidéo pour pouvoir accéder au même écran sur les deux appareils.

Pour passer en mode recopie vidéo c'est simple. Menu Pomme / Préférences Système / Moniteur puis cocher la case recopie vidéo.


----------



## kalhan (11 Septembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup ! C'était bien juste cette manipulation =)


----------



## rayan06 (25 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai acheter un macbook air et je voudrais savoir comment je peut relier mon mac a ma télé.


----------



## thierry37 (27 Mai 2014)

rayan06 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai acheter un macbook air et je voudrais savoir comment je peut relier mon mac a ma télé.



Avec un cable... :love:

(ça va dépendre de ta télé, mais surement un adaptateur HDMI)

Et pis, si tu veux du "sans fil", tu peux acheter une AppleTV.


----------



## Patgwad (5 Juin 2014)

Bonjour 
Pour l'avoir expérimenté avec mon MBA, le câble hdmi avec la Tv ça va un moment mais c'est galère , t'arrêtes pas de mettre et retirer le câble si tu ne te sers pas du MBA juste à côté de à la télé. 
Perso, j'ai opté pour 100 de plus avec une Apple-TV. Et là je peux te dire que du bonheur. Tu synchronises les deux et hop tout ce que tu as sur iTunes se retrouve sur ta télé. Plus besoin de déplacer ton MBA, il reste dans un coin avec iTunes lancé et tu peux regarder films, écouter tes musiques, tes podcasts. De plus l'AppleTV est connecté à ton réseau local donc sur internet et tu peux profiter de Youtube etc. Je stocke tous mes divx et autres films photos etc. sur un disque dur externe de 2To dans un répertoire "iTunes Média" et je fais pointer iTunes du MBA sur se répertoire externe et le tour est joué. 
Franchement tu ne seras pas déçu. 
Patrice


----------

